# Mount error on initial boot after install



## Steve (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi peeps, i am trying out bsd after being an avid linux user for a few years now.

The problem i have is that it seems bsd is not installing the correct boot loader information.

After the initial install of the system, and first reboot i get the following error.


```
error 1 lba 65861887
No /boot/loader

freeBSD/i386 boot
Default: 0:ad(0,a)/boot/kernel/kernel
boot:
error 1 lba 65861887
No /boot/kernel/kernel
```

I have tried to set the boot as 0:da(1,a)/kernel/kernel as when i installed the OS it installed to drive/device da0S1a? just a guess but wanted to try something before i asked for help.

any help appreciated.


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 21, 2010)

you touch /boot/loader.conf ???


----------



## Steve (Feb 21, 2010)

No i did nothing other than install the system and made sure install bootloader option was selected.

I have tried 
/boot/loader.conf
/boot/loader
touch /boot/loader.conf 

all to the same output 

No /File/whatever/selected

any more ideas? If i can get it to at least boot i can take a look at installing grub, at least i know grub a little better.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 22, 2010)

You installed it on da0? SCSI HDD? USB pendrive/removable HDD?


----------



## Steve (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sure*

Thanks for the help so far guys 

Yes its a SCSI drive that i installed it on.

First Drive ID 0 Lun 0


----------



## Beastie (Feb 22, 2010)

Have you checked the MD5/SHA256 checksums of the ISO? When you do, try reinstalling (just do a minimal setup).

If it fails again, get a livefs disc (from the FTP) and check if the kernel is really missing from /boot/kernel/kernel. If it is, install it manually from disc1/DVD by cd-ing to the directory that looks like this and extracting it with `# ./install.sh generic` (don't forget to set *$DESTDIR*).

And check the disk for bad blocks with `# dd if=/dev/da0 of=/dev/null bs=1m` just to be sure.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2010)

Steve said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help so far guys
> 
> Yes its a SCSI drive that i installed it on.
> 
> First Drive ID 0 Lun 0



The boot loader message shown above shows it's trying to boot off the first IDE drive (ad0) not the first SCSI drive (da0).


----------



## Steve (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks Beastie, I am downloading the Live Image now - i have tried several times with the installer now with the same results.
So time to see if the kernel is actually there as you have suggested.
I will come back yo you either way.

Thanks again for the time and efforts, Very much appreciated.

Steve


----------



## Steve (Feb 23, 2010)

*Update*

Well i am closing this query now as it seems to be an issue with one of my servers?? I have no idea what but i installed the same dvd on another Identical server and it installed fine :r

Thank you very much to all that have responded to my plea. It really is very much appreciated.

Now time to find out why that box is playing silly games.ï¿½e

Steve




			
				Steve said:
			
		

> Thanks Beastie, I am downloading the Live Image now - i have tried several times with the installer now with the same results.
> So time to see if the kernel is actually there as you have suggested.
> I will come back yo you either way.
> 
> ...


----------

